# Does anyone know USPS uniform regulations?



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I stopped by the post office yesterday. The clerk was in uniform, working behind the counter, and had several political candidate buttons on. I though that they weren't supposed to wear unapproved items on the uniforms. I have never seen any other employees with random buttons on their uniforms. I personally don't care who you are voting for, but you shouldn't be advertising for your candidate at work, which I am helping to pay you for. 
Anyone here have worked for the USPS that can clarify?


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Anything non-postal is not permitted according to the uniform dress code. Although some offices may be more lax than others, its all how the post master runs the operation. I was a carrier for 18 years and anything non authorized earned you a calling on the rug in the PM's office.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Bear is right. I only worked for the USPS for four and a half years and it was not permitted in the three post offices I worked at.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope, not allowed. I was a rural carrier and we drove our private vehicles on the route. We were not even allowed to have political or any kind of advertising bumper stickers. Postal employees were not even allowed to do any politicing on their hours off. I think that has recently changed a little.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Ya mean they're supposed to wear a uniform?

Ours don't wear them but we don't have rural delivery very often either since there is only 1 post office for 3340 sq Miles and only 1320 residents in this area. A daily trip to town is a social life here.

( Yes I know they are supposed too)


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

is probably in his 20, he is a weight lifter, the other day he had a shirt without sleeves and a very short pair of short pants, he is always very talkative, and a kind of a very nice guy. So while bringing me a package we started a conversation and we got into the uniform subject and I asked him if this outfit was allowed, and he told me his boss didn't care and it was really hot anyways, I don't care, if he wants to show his muscles to a hot chick somewhere. And it was true probably we had 90 degrees of so. What the heck he is a nice kid. I wont say a thing, as a matter of fact this is the first time I say something about this. Is a hard working kid.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

sewtlm said:


> Ya mean they're supposed to wear a uniform?
> 
> Ours don't wear them but we don't have rural delivery very often either since there is only 1 post office for 3340 sq Miles and only 1320 residents in this area. A daily trip to town is a social life here.
> 
> ( Yes I know they are supposed too)


Rural carriers do not wear uniforms but clerks and city carriers do. For some strange reason, the Postal Service gives city carriers and clerks a clothing allownce to buy uniforms, but they let rural carriers supply their own clothing.


----------



## PatchofHeaven (Mar 5, 2008)

No political or any other non-postal related buttons were allowed. I was a Window Clerk for a few years and had to wear the uniform. No lax rules in our office, very much by the book. I didn't mind wearing the uniform, but I hated that little bow for a tie that the women had to wear. I asked if I could wear a men's tie instead and that idea was shot down. 
I just remembered - one of our lady Supervisors was a breast cancer survivor and wore the pink breast cancer pin on her collar - that wasn't prohibited.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Our folks in the post office do not wear uniforms. The postmaster wears what I would call "business casual" - kahkis, nice shirt. The other clerks wear jeans and a nice shirt. 

I was just in a VERY large post office in a major city (well, major in Nebraska) and none of the staff there had uniforms either. Dressed pretty casual - nice, but casual.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

good grief


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

BaronsMom said:


> Our folks in the post office do not wear uniforms. The postmaster wears what I would call "business casual" - kahkis, nice shirt. The other clerks wear jeans and a nice shirt.
> 
> I was just in a VERY large post office in a major city (well, major in Nebraska) and none of the staff there had uniforms either. Dressed pretty casual - nice, but casual.


Maybe what you saw were part time flexible employees. They only work part time hours and are not required to wear uniforms because the PO does not give them a clothing allowance. The PO has a lot of such employees.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Poppy is right about the part time flexes. Also only the counter clerks working the windows are required to wear a uniform. Other clerks, whether full or part time are not required to. If there is a clerk at the window in casual dress, there could be a number of reasons; filling in for clerk that is on break or lunch, regular clerk called in sick and had to pull another clerk off the floor. Rural carriers have a different set of rules and union and are not alotted a uniform allowance because they are not required to wear them. If you see some city carriers running around in casual dress, they're casuals or part time employees or maybe an employee who is still on their 90 day probation period.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

poppy said:


> Maybe what you saw were part time flexible employees. They only work part time hours and are not required to wear uniforms because the PO does not give them a clothing allowance. The PO has a lot of such employees.


Unless our local small town post office is all staffed by part time people. And, these are the same people who have worked there for ages - I'll have to ask them. I know the postmaster isn't part-time and he doesn't wear a uniform. I've never seen a postal worker in a uniform "working in" the post office.

I have seen postal workers in uniforms who walk to deliver the mail in another nearby town. I can see how those delivering the mail might need to wear them so they are easier identified in the neighborhoods.

Not a big deal to me...whether they wear a USPS uniform or not.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

BaronsMom said:


> Unless our local small town post office is all staffed by part time people. And, these are the same people who have worked there for ages - I'll have to ask them. I know the postmaster isn't part-time and he doesn't wear a uniform. I've never seen a postal worker in a uniform "working in" the post office.
> 
> I have seen postal workers in uniforms who walk to deliver the mail in another nearby town. I can see how those delivering the mail might need to wear them so they are easier identified in the neighborhoods.
> 
> Not a big deal to me...whether they wear a USPS uniform or not.


Postmasters generally wear suits and ties. Some dress more casually in smaller offices.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Tell me about freedom of speech...


----------

